# Does Your Course Use Software?



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Does the course where you work or play use software for their tee time reservations? Do they have a computerized system for the sale of stuff from the pro shop?

Where I work just installed a system. I won't mention the maker of this software, but honestly, it's a mess. It works fine as far as getting things done, but the design from button to button, entry space to entry space is terrible. Nothing is linear and you have to jump all over the screens to click or enter stuff.

This past weekend, one of the owners who hadn't really trained on it spent a few hours with me in the shop. He was going to cover for the Assistant Pro while he is on vacation and somehow, decided he would work Saturday morning, the busiest time of the week. I've come to sit with him in the pro shop and give him some sort of comfort zone, but I'm not the sharpest person on the system either, so it's not exactly the blind leading the blind, but it could be better.

While we still have a chance to complain, we're making a list. While we have a chance to complain before this system is totally paid for, I'd love to know what other people are using in hopes we can get this system modified and point to other systems as a model.

Who knows what about this stuff?


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Our systems were all computerized, but I've no idea what the name was of the software we used. As a starter, I was only involved with the tee reservation system anyway. It seemed to work fairly well, especially since it was a combined automated phone in, web registration, and manual entry in the golf shop. It also had different reservation restrictions based on the person's place of residence. 

The only time we ran into issues with it was with an occasional manual entry. It had the capability to block off tee times for such things as private or charity tournaments, high school competitions, and it could restrict 9 hole reservations for the back 9 for the first 1.5 hours each morning, but for some reason, a couple of the starters struggled a lot understanding the concept. Someone would call in and they would book a time in a blocked off section, and then we have a couple of golfers showing up to play in the middle of a shotgun tournament or the like. Not a fault of the system though.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*Software*

Here in good old Utah there is a central booking for any city or county course. When it comes to items that I have not seen


----------

